# EPS Datei wirklich frei skalierbar?



## cptkalus (8. März 2004)

*EPS - Schrift vektorisieren?*

Hallo,

ich kenne mich mit Vektor Formaten nicht wirklich gut aus. Jetzt benötige ich allerdings ein Firmenlogo in Vektorformat, damit ich daraus eine Flash Animation erstellen kann.

Von unserer Druckerei habe ich jetzt das Logo als *.eps Datei bekommen. Wenn ich dieses allerdings in Fireworks aufmache ist es total verpixelt und nicht zu verwenden.

Ich habe mal was von eingebetteten Pixelgrfiken gehört, kann das der Grund sein? Oder liegt es an dem Programm?

Ich habe mal die Datei angehängt, vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.

Gruß, euer CptKalus.

Logo als EPS


----------



## PDeffer (8. März 2004)

Hallo cptkalus,

Deine angehängte Datei besteht nur aus Vektoren und Schriften (versuch doch mal das EPS im AI oder Corel zu öffnen, Du wirst sehen). Vektorgraphiken sind IMMER frei scalierbar. Ist die Ansicht verpixelt, kann das nur einen Grund haben:

Fireworks (kenn' mich damit leider nicht aus) zeigt Dir in der Arbeitsversion nur eine (mitabgespeichtere) Vorschau Deiner Graphik. Das ist durchaus üblich, um u.a. die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit des Rechners zu erhöhen (so auch bei QuarkXpress, FrameMaker, etc. einstellbar).

Wenn das Logo immer gleich gross sein soll, kannste ja auch eine Pixelgraphik draus machen. Das sollte dann auch "beruhigender" aussehen...

der PDeffer


----------



## cptkalus (9. März 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich habe da ganze jetzt mal mit AI bei einem Bekannten bearbeitet.

Jetzt ergibt sich aber ein neues Problem:

Weder ich, noch mein Bekannter, haben die Schrift Helvetica Neue. Diese brauchen wir aber, damit die Schrift richtig angezeigt wird, da er diese sonst mit einer anderen Schriftart ersetzt.

Da ich den Text nicht ändern will, sondern nur einfärben und animieren will, brauche ich die Schrift ja nicht, wenn der Text vektorisiert ist, oder?

Was gibt es für Möglichkeiten, dass hinzubekommen, weil für ein mal vektorisieren die Schrift kaufen ist schon etwas unpraktisch, wenn man sie dann nicht mehr braucht und verwendet.

Zudem bräuchten wir ja auch noch 3 unterschiedliche Versionen davon ... ich werde da sowieso nicht schlau draus, welche das sind.

Gruß, CptKalus


----------



## PDeffer (9. März 2004)

Eine Helvetica ist immer mal zu gebrauchen. Manchmal ist Sie auch bei der Druckersoftware oder ähnlichem dabei.

Die verwendete Version dieser HelveticaNeue.... hab ich auch nicht. Sorry.
Lass Sie Dir von der Druckerei für diesen Job mitschicken (ist üblich)!
PDeffer


----------



## megabit (18. März 2004)

Oder bitte die Werbebude, die dir das Logo geschickt hat, die Schriften in Pfade zu ändern, dann hast du keine Probleme mehr. 

Du kannst nur nach diesem Schritt die Texte nicht mehr ändern (zumindest nicht so einfach)


----------

